# Makita Vs. Bosch



## gtdail

I have read a lot of good reviews on the new makita lxt series, but when a salesman threw the Bosch 8' in the air and the concrete didn't hurt it, its kind of hard to turn that down. What would you guys buy, I wonder if it is to soon to jump on the lithium ion wagon. What are the advantages of a Impact over a normal drill/driver. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dougchips

I just got a makita scms a few weeks ago and love it. The big boxes around this area do not carry much Bosch stuff. Every year at the JLC show you can buy the Bosch stuff, I'll look into it this year. 

BTW, go to one of the JLC shows and they let you climb a ladder and drop a drill, whoever breaks it gets a new one! I use one of their 9.6 mini drills for repair work (search threads, tons of talk about the little beast).


----------



## dayspring

I buy both brands, Makita and Bosch. Makita has to be my favorite cordless tool brand. As far as the impact, I had the same feeling, why do I need it? When I bought the LXT 400 kit, one came with it, It is one BAD BOY! I used it for screwing down a metal roof, BAM!, I used it yesterday running some 3" screws in a deck, again, BAM!. I'm still amazed at hoe easy it runs 'em, plus it is very balanced and light. Bosch makes good stuff, I am happy with all their tools that I own (routers, corded plane, recip saw, corded drill, etc.) But I guess the majority of my tools are Makita and I love 'em!:thumbsup:


----------



## DecksEtc

Once you get an impact driver you'll wonder how you ever went without one in the first place. It's that simple.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

I have the bosch cordless set an I am very happy with it. I saw the Bosch rep. demonstrating how tough it was by tossing over 10 feet in the air and still function perfectly(repeated times). It has a foam core that absorbs the shock. Luckily there was a promotion when I bought the set you get a free impact drill. That little drill is a beast. It is lightweight strong and very versatile. He also was dropping the radio about 6 feet while playing a cd without skipping. I bought one a few months later. It has a bunch of nice bells and whistles. I like bosch products 7 out of 10 of my power tools are bosch.I have not used the makita but I see it gets good praise.


----------



## GregS

I have been using impact drivers for the last 2 years for doing various things.. mostly GDO installs. No idea how I got along without it before.

They are light, fast, and very powerful. And they don't wretch your wrist when the driving gets too tight. I know there is a clutch on a drill-driver, but honestly, it's easier to just grab an impact driver and go as opposed to fiddle with the right settings on a drill-driver.

I currently use a Makita LXT 18V. Very light and very small. Also has an LED on it for illuminating your work.


----------



## Cole

You can not go wrong with either brand!


----------



## Hobroom

Bosch would be my suggestion. Unless the extra runtime and lighter weight is really that much of a selling feature to you, and don't mind the extra expense on top of it. On the other hand, Bosch's batteries may not have as high a capacity (the Bluecore ones) but they charge in 30 minutes. Generally, I'd say Bosch is ahead of Makita, for power and durability, in the cordless department.

Makita's now starting to come out with the tools like the angle grinder and whatnot.. DeWalt tried this too and unfortunately, they're nice ideas, but are ultimately just toys at 18V. The only things that really work well in 18V are tools that take lower power like jigsaws and rotozips.

You can't have it all, and to get the extra power, you've gotta have the higher voltage. People will realize this after a while.


----------



## Teetorbilt

I have always considered Makita as a high quality tool in the lower price range. Bosch is a mid quality tool in the upper price range.

Much depends on the bells and whistles, what you WANT vs. what you NEED. The two are often very different.


----------



## POOLMANinCT

i have smoked 3 bosh 1124 bulldogs, my makitas are still kicking butts


----------



## Hobroom

Are you kidding? Where I am, Makita and Bosch run in the same price range when comparing line-to-line. Actually the new Makita LXT stuff is even more expensive than Bosch NiCad line.

LXT doesn't really impress me a whole lot. It's just a lithium ion version of what DeWalt's already been there and done..



Teetorbilt said:


> I have always considered Makita as a high quality tool in the lower price range. Bosch is a mid quality tool in the upper price range.
> 
> Much depends on the bells and whistles, what you WANT vs. what you NEED. The two are often very different.


----------



## AMG

We also use the lxt cordless range over here, bit underpowered but very good in general. As for the bosch surviving a 10' fall.......that dude wasn't throwing it hard enough in my opinion!


----------



## Hobroom

Has anyone tried the Bosch 36V tools yet?


----------



## Vrubel

makita - the best price
bosch - the best design


----------



## ApgarNJ

glad i read this thread. i'm at a cross roads now where i want to start using lithium ion batteries and i've always been a milwaukee person, or porter cable. i have a few makita corded tools,(grinder and planer) but no cordless. now that i am losing too many 18v milwstankee batteries for no reason at all, i'm going to ditch them. i really like the line of makita cordless that is out. my local lumber yard is a dealer and they can get any parts. their prices aren't much higher than a big box store and i like the small guys to buy from. i'm going to start with their impact driver. i used one a few weeks ago, a buddies at his house and i loved it. i don't know why i didn't buy one sooner.

thanks for the info. makita it is.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Just replaced my Bosch 18v cordless with a Mikita. Report to follow. :biggrin:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Bosch could be one of the most rugged tools out there, but their motors have bit the dust quite a few times in my tool collection. I won't ever buy Bosch again.


----------



## DesPro

Tools of The Trade , a free publication just did a comparison test on 59 lithium - ion tools. 
Every Pro contender of lithium-ion tools available today, w/ complete specs and prices. 

It is a great article that covers 10 brands and 15 categories. If you're shopping, this article should address many of your questions. It covers everything from circular saws to impact drivers.

Here's the link :http://www.bigbuilderonline.com/content/special-reports/LithiumIon.pdf


----------



## 2ndGen

Bosch all the way.


----------



## canuck88

I have a full Makita LXT kit and I love it. I've used Bosch, and they are great as well. Honestly for me it comes down to which piece I need and which one is cheapest - they are pretty equal from what I've seen.


----------



## Electric Dan

*Electric Dan*

I have use both and now have the new Bosch 10.8 mini impactor and abslolutely love it. Major driving power, long battery life, light weight, Love it. 

Now can any of you tell me if Makita makes a 18v lithium replacement for the 18v Ni MH???????????????????????????


----------



## NICKPAUS

DecksEtc said:


> Once you get an impact driver you'll wonder how you ever went without one in the first place. It's that simple.


 Never strip another screw whether its 1 5/8" or 4" long. I own more Bosch than Makita but all bigger tools hammerdrills and jack hammers. Never had any problems. Makita makes some good cordless tools. All my small cordless tools are Dewalt only because batteries are interchangeable. At HD around Christmas you can get 20% off the combo kits. I started off with dewalt 6 piece $600 - 20% + free tool by mail in rebate. $480 + tax 7 tools 2 batteries. Now I have 12 batteries in my collection.


----------



## cramse

I have dropped my bosch drills of roofs as high as 4 stories and they continue to set screws day after day. my dewalt took one hit off a 2 story house and that was the end of its life and it only landed on grass unlike the bosch which hit a concrete driveway. As for my makitas every time they hit the ground from a roof of something the clutch resets to 1 and the batteries go fly away from the drill so if you don't see it hit the ground you could be spending some time searching for it which meens less time getting actual work done. My milwaukee impacter has fallen in 2 or 3 sump pumps in the last month or so and has functioned perfectly even so. My ridgid tools corded and cordless seem to have a sweet spot when it comes to screwing in plywood but the constantly overdrive in soft lumber. As for the 1 ryobi drill i have i have got to say they got something right because i can drive easily 400 2 inch screw into a roof with out the battery dying.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i like both brands, but it depends on the tool really.

i like the makita cordless drills better than the bosch, where as i prefer the bosch table saw and chop saws to makita

just find what works best for you. try out tools that your buddies at work have or test em in store


----------



## TBFGhost

I just left my Makita 14.4 Ni-MH kit in the back of my truck on accident...its rained...hard...and ALOT....when I opened the case it I found the Drill, Impact, Flashlight, and Charger sitting in about 1 of standing water....took out the drill and she fired right up...all worked well.

I use Maktia for their cordless and drywall guns, the Bosch for most of the corded tools...esp their miter saw.


----------



## danf5195

*I got the Makita Lxt about a year ago*

2nd day i had it i was doing some framing about 25 feet out of a scissor lift, dropped it to the slab it bounced and only one hair line crack...been using(abusing) it ever since daily, and it's still going strong


----------



## polaris

Makita for me every time, as already mentioned the 18 volt lion impact drill is a fantastic tool. my latest Makita addition is the KPO 810 Electric plane again a great piece of kit with excellent depth adjustment . I have tried Bosch but just doesnt seem 'right' to me anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## romoranger

I have the makita lxt drill and impact, have had it for over a year and a half now, still goes strong. It has fallen off tons of different things, never broken. When ever I work with a partner my makitas always get picked up by them.


----------



## dangtong

*Makita over Bosch, but it's just me.*

Took Bosch so long to jump on the Lithium wagon and to expand its tool line. Bosch was the last of the the big manufacturers (Dewalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Bosch) has 18V lithium on the market. And it's still missing the most useful tool, the impact driver in 18V lithium. Bosch really dropped the ball in the cordless lithium game. 

Makita, on the other hands, were one of the first adopted lithium. The LXT have been available for years. While LXT is not perfect but it proven to be good over the years. LXT tool selection is huge and in lower price range compare to other big brands. 

I owned and love tools from both Makita and Bosch. Bosch has a little better customer support and warranty service. But when it comes to cordless tools, I think Makita has the edge ( at least, for now), IMHO.


----------



## samthedog

Electric Dan said:


> I have use both and now have the new Bosch 10.8 mini impactor and abslolutely love it. Major driving power, long battery life, light weight, Love it.
> 
> Now can any of you tell me if Makita makes a 18v lithium replacement for the 18v Ni MH???????????????????????????


Yep me too. I do most work on ladders or tight fitting places so the little impactor is a great bit of kit.

As for what is better between Bosch and Makita..... I never stick to one brand. You will find different companies will excel with different areas. For example, Metabo and Hitachi for drills, Makita and Bosch for saws, Makita and Bosch for cordless. Within that cordless range you have great products, some that are better than others. For example, for all out grunt nothing comes close to the 36volt Bosch equipment. For low weight and compact design, the Makita range seems to fit the bill. Also, as has been mentioned before Bosch does not make a 18volt lithium impactor so you may be forced to Makita. Also, it depends if you actually want Lithium tools. I do much of my work outside in the cold and at those temperatures the batteries quit, while my NiMh tools keep going. Sometimes you won't even need lithium and then you can save some money and get the old style tool and battery combos. Fair enough that my tool collection looks like a dog's dinner but I have the best from all the brands.


----------



## polaris

understand your reasoning there mate and fully agree about different brands excelling in different areas, i just find it easier using same batteries/charger for all my cordless gear, Makita have brought out their 10 volt impact so thats probaly next on the list:laughing: Whereabouts in Australia you from ? i,ve just got back to England after spending 2 years in Geelong/Melbourne


----------



## samthedog

polaris said:


> understand your reasoning there mate and fully agree about different brands excelling in different areas, i just find it easier using same batteries/charger for all my cordless gear, Makita have brought out their 10 volt impact so thats probaly next on the list:laughing: Whereabouts in Australia you from ? i,ve just got back to England after spending 2 years in Geelong/Melbourne


I'm a Queenslander. I lived my whole life in Central QLD around the Rockhampton region. My old man was a builder there and I spent a lot of time on the tools with him and never thought I would use that experience. All of a sudden I find myself in Norway using a degree and a skill set I hadn't valued to earn a crust. Will you be heading back to Oz or are you back in the UK for good?

Also, back to the tools... I understand that it's easier to just carry one charger and have one set of batteries but I have never found that to be a problem. The makita 10.8 has 800 in.lbs of torque but beats me what that is in ft.lbs (do you just divide by 12??). If that is the case it is less than the Bosch impactor that has 100 ft.lbs of torque. I have used it for driving some big screws and it has always done well. I had an issue with the bearing in the tip going but that was replaced under warranty. the battery packs actually look the same for the both the Makita and Bosch.


----------



## polaris

Hopefully will return, it wasnt my choice to come back wifey was missing her family, i found the life style in Australia excellent mate so much easier than the U.K .The tradies i worked with were good blokes excellent tradesmen who were geared up for production, in the U.K its unusual to see any one that well set up .I worked for one bloke we was having a yak about it he said '' its not just being a good tradie it becomes a way of life''which to him thats what it was. Worked on union sites out there as well great working conditions just as it should be where the welfare of the worker matters instead of being begrudged , some of the cnts here think that there doing you a favour by cleaning the dunny out once a fortnight , not saying all u.k sites are like that but some companies attitude to site welfare leaves a lot to be desired whereas in oz the union blokes wont wear it. Great country mate


----------



## samthedog

polaris said:


> Hopefully will return, it wasnt my choice to come back wifey was missing her family, i found the life style in Australia excellent mate so much easier than the U.K .The tradies i worked with were good blokes excellent tradesmen who were geared up for production, in the U.K its unusual to see any one that well set up .I worked for one bloke we was having a yak about it he said '' its not just being a good tradie it becomes a way of life''which to him thats what it was. Worked on union sites out there as well great working conditions just as it should be where the welfare of the worker matters instead of being begrudged , some of the cnts here think that there doing you a favour by cleaning the dunny out once a fortnight , not saying all u.k sites are like that but some companies attitude to site welfare leaves a lot to be desired whereas in oz the union blokes wont wear it. Great country mate


Cheers!!! It's good to hear that from someone abroad. I was never involved with unions as I worked for myself or the old man so I can't comment there but I can comment on the professionalism. If a bloke calls himself a tradie or a builder 80% of the time he knows his crap and is well set up. I had never heard of a carpenter arriving at a job without gear until I joined this site. If anyone turned up to a building site in Oz asking for employment with no tools he would get laughed off the site. Maybe that's because we only use subbies in most cases I am not sure but it definately is different. Most companies take site welfare serious because legislation makes it a serious matter. Are you on the tools in the UK? It looks like building and reno work has taken a bit of a nose dive but is still available if you don't mind small jobs.


----------



## sore thumb

ive had one Bosch tool bite the dust after a short lived life,a saw zaw

i still have a Bosch jigsaw which by the way is the smoothest running jigsaw ive ever run,and its well over 10 years old

also a Bosch hammer drill which have used to set hundreds upon hundreds of Tapcon's,both drilling the holes and setting the screws with zero greif 

ive had horrible luck with every Makita tool ive ever owned,and dont care for the feel of them either

for me its Milwaukee,Bosch with some Dewalt mixed in


----------



## polaris

Yeah mate on the tools in the U.K , been back for about 2 months now, economy as slowed down but theres still work out there hopefully it will pick up again , slotted into a job just before christmas so that was alright and got a job lined up in Newcastle for 3 months starting end of Jan , after that hope to get back timber framing. An excellent tradie i worked for in OZ was the inventor of the G HOOK , a detatchable rafter hook for the Paslode gas gun , great idea but Paslode changed their guns soon after to include their own rafter hook . Some blokes i,ve worked with in the u.k dont even own a paslode gas gun whereas in OZ a carpenter rocks up to a job towing his trailer , compressor and hoses rigged up on the back everything geared to production and working easier , thats the norm not the exception .Hows the work and wage in Norway?


----------



## stp57

One advantage that seems to always get left out about Lithium batteries is that they don't heat up, so they don't have to cool down before charging. They also hold their charge a long time so that your tool is ready when you are. Well worth the extra$ (though on Ebay you most likely will find them the same price a NiCad).
Steve


----------



## samthedog

polaris said:


> Yeah mate on the tools in the U.K , been back for about 2 months now, economy as slowed down but theres still work out there hopefully it will pick up again , slotted into a job just before christmas so that was alright and got a job lined up in Newcastle for 3 months starting end of Jan , after that hope to get back timber framing. An excellent tradie i worked for in OZ was the inventor of the G HOOK , a detatchable rafter hook for the Paslode gas gun , great idea but Paslode changed their guns soon after to include their own rafter hook . Some blokes i,ve worked with in the u.k dont even own a paslode gas gun whereas in OZ a carpenter rocks up to a job towing his trailer , compressor and hoses rigged up on the back everything geared to production and working easier , thats the norm not the exception .Hows the work and wage in Norway?


The work and wage is quite good but I have been sticking to smaller reno's and installs. I need to get a feel for how things run here before I take the plunge and go full on. It's strange here but the customers are treated like crap and after a tradie says he will be there at 8.00am, he won't turn up for a week with no call or explanation at all. This is considered normal. They also work very slow and there are specialists for everything. When working with the old man we did bathroom installs, kitchens or even house extensions. We set the foundations for houses and then built them. Here, someone just does foundations, then theres a specialist framer, then a specialist bathroom installer, then a specialist etc... You get the picture. Try combine that with the laxadaisical approach to their work and you can imagine the nightmare of coordinating workers. Add to that hardware stores are pretty haphazard too and it makes being a tradie from Australia with high expectations a nerve wracking thing. I went back to teaching full time and being a chippie part time because of an episode where a window I ordered arrived but with incorrect sizes and hinge placement 4 times in a row.


----------



## Tor

samthedog said:


> The work and wage is quite good but I have been sticking to smaller reno's and installs. I need to get a feel for how things run here before I take the plunge and go full on. It's strange here but the customers are treated like crap and after a tradie says he will be there at 8.00am, he won't turn up for a week with no call or explanation at all. This is considered normal. They also work very slow and there are specialists for everything. When working with the old man we did bathroom installs, kitchens or even house extensions. We set the foundations for houses and then built them. Here, someone just does foundations, then theres a specialist framer, then a specialist bathroom installer, then a specialist etc... You get the picture. Try combine that with the laxadaisical approach to their work and you can imagine the nightmare of coordinating workers. Add to that hardware stores are pretty haphazard too and it makes being a tradie from Australia with high expectations a nerve wracking thing. I went back to teaching full time and being a chippie part time because of an episode where a window I ordered arrived but with incorrect sizes and hinge placement 4 times in a row.



In Norway (as in all parts of the world I guess,) some people don't have the courtesy to call and tell why they won't be there, but most of us do! To say it is considered normal to not turn up for a week with no explanation at all... Well, that's simply not true.
I belong to a group of six contractors that work together (one is the coordinator), and we do almost everything ourselves, from foundations to installing kitchen cabinets. Usually we only hire workers we have to hire (because of certain building codes), like plumbers and electricians. Maybe a bricklayer for a fireplace now and then.
It seems that you have not met the most reliable nor versatile craftsmen during your time in Norway.

When it comes to tools I totally agree with you, I don't stick to one brand either. But I must say I love most of my Makita tools, especially the cordless ones (18V li-ion.)


----------



## T&S contracting

Hobroom said:


> Has anyone tried the Bosch 36V tools yet?


 ive used a 36 volt cordless hammer drill and i want one now lol it will twist your arm for sure


----------

